# Riding Hat or Cowboy Hat?



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello there,
I have a question, and I'm sure it'll be quite controversial, so please be nice to everybody. All opinions welcome as long as they're not snide or nasty.

Basically, I have ridden English for around 13 years. This year I have gotten into Western, which I love so much, it's put the fun back into riding! I'm teaching my ex racer the basics at the moment, like the real basics, but that's another story. She's taking it so well, and I think we both enjoy it!

What I was wondering, what hat do you think I should wear? I trust her so much, and I never feel unsafe with her (-touch wood!-), so do you think I ought to get a cowboy hat, or stick with my English riding hat? I've ridden her without a hat twice, and felt fine, but I think it would be good to get some opinions.

I was thinking, to begin with, ride her in a cowboy hat in the arena, and on hacks (trails) stick to the old faithful English riding hat.

Anyway, I don't do anything potentially dangerous, without a lot of advice, and also, I wouldn't be asking this if I didn't trust Indi 100%

Thanks
Holly


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Ride with different types of hats. You'll figure out what you're most comfortable with.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Protect your head. You cannot buy a new one.:wink:


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

HollyLolly said:


> Hello there,
> I have a question, and I'm sure it'll be quite controversial, so please be nice to everybody. All opinions welcome as long as they're not snide or nasty.
> 
> Basically, I have ridden English for around 13 years. This year I have gotten into Western, which I love so much, it's put the fun back into riding! I'm teaching my ex racer the basics at the moment, like the real basics, but that's another story. She's taking it so well, and I think we both enjoy it!
> ...


Well, riding a horse is dangerous. I have my own view point but I am able to keep it to myself. 
Let me ask you something... did you ride with an english helmet because it went with english riding or for protection?
Are you looknig to "fit in" with the western crowd by wearing a hat/ditching the protection?

Its fine if thats the case, but you wont look very cute as a vegetable, no matter how pretty you are. Having a great bond is excellent, but things happen in an instant. I ride with a helmet because I love my family, and no amount of "being cool" is worth me missing out on time with them. 

Others feel differently, just evaluate your reasons.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I always wore a cowboy hat or ball cap. Earlier this year I had a surgery that necessitated me either wearing a helmet or not riding. Now I feel odd without a helmet and my riding partners all wear helmets. I hate to say it but once I'm cleared, I'll probably go back to a ball cap.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What about a 'western riding hat?' It's a riding helmet under the disguise of a cowboy hat. I have a few friends who wear them. They provide safety as well as the traditional cowboy look.

Personally, I _*always*_ wear a helmet. Truthfully I don't think that you should ever trust your horse completely. They're animals and if they're scared, they can and will hurt you. IMO its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I know the feeling. You are riding western with and English helmet, and you look stupid. I feel the same way.
BUT....
I would stick with a helmet. I trust my horses 100% (enough to stand on them and spin around) and I would never ride without one. Ever.

You can get helmets that look more western, I know Troxel has a few. Personally, I think the cowboy hat/helmet combos look really stupid. lol


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies, some very good points made. I'll have a think, but safety is best. And yes, embarrassingly, I would like one to fit in... as shallow as that sounds, but we'll see 
Thank you all for your input 
Holly


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

First, you should NEVER trust a horse 100%. They are animals with a strong, instinctive flight response and you should never expect them to fully supress it. I don't ride with a helmet but there should be no shome in anyone else doing it. 

Whatever your decision just keep in mind that your horse is not totally trustworthy and may make unpredictable moves.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Right, now, here's the next question, or challenge (if you're up for it!)
VanillaBean mentioned a Cowboy Helmet, I looked it up on a well known search engine pictures. An array of pictures came up. Some look absolutely ridiculous, however, some look like normal hats just with riding hat straps - however, the more "attractive" looking ones are never modelled on anyone's head, so you can't tell if they're just a ridiculous, or are actually really good.

So, the challenge, if you wish to accept it... Find an attractive cowboy helmet - if it's possible haha!  
Thanks,
Holly


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I think you should just own your decision one way or the other. Either wear a cowboy hat or a riding helmet. Like you, I think that most of the "cowboy" helmets look stupid.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Holly.

We English riders feel a riding hat to be obligatory - indeed not to wear one would be irresponsible. However back in the olden days when I used to ride Western, I did use a stiff cowboy hat which I suppose gave a degree of protection to my head - but not enough for my liking these days.

Nowadays I see some Western riders wearing a jockey's skull cap on top of which sits a regular Western hat - be it a size or two larger than normally worn.

But think on the positive side. There you are wearing one of those pretty cotton Texan blouses; an embroidered waistcoat, a pair of sharp levis fitted with a smartly tooled wide leather belt and a large silver buckle and on your feet a pair of shiney high heeled tooled leather boots with pointed toes. 
Of course your hair will always be left to flutter in the breeze around your shoulders. 

Now if the horse is a palomino or a pretty paint- you'll definitely look the part - even if you are wearing a rather large hat.

Go to it.
Barry G


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

My personal vote, wear a helmet, if you don't think that you'll fit in by not wearing a Cowboy hat, how much more difficult will it be to fit in when you are sitting in a chair drooling and drinking all your meals through a straw because brain damage has affected you that badly??


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I've seen some of the western hat/safety helmet hybrids. I think that in order to get the hat totally covering the helmet, it makes the hat too big. That is why they look silly :lol:

Eventers and long distance riders use the riding helmets, whether they ride english or western and they look okay. 

I wear one when I'm riding with my western saddle and even if my fellow riders snigger, I just smile and continue. I don't care what they think, I'm protecting my brain! :wink:


----------



## brandilion (Aug 23, 2010)

What about something like this? Has a western feel and will protect your noggin. Kinda spendy, but hey, you asked!










Or if you don't want to spend so much, there's this, and I think it's really attractive too (of course I'm assuming you're a girl!):


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am of the same mind as Kevin. I don't wear a helmet but I would never fault others who do. OP, you should wear whichever you want to wear. If you feel the need to wear a helmet, then do and don't concern yourself with what others say about you. If you want to wear a cowboy hat, then do and don't concern yourself with what others say about you.

There will always be people to stand up and scream "You're wrong!!" no matter what choice you make, so make the choice for your _own_ reasons, not anyone else's.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

You need to think about what sort of riding you do, and what is an acceptable risk to you. Think overall risk.

Helmets entered the riding world via jumping. Jumping with horses has anywhere from 10 to 80 times the risk of head injury that riding on the flats does. I looked at a number of studies, and I suspect the real number would be around 20 times the risk.

Also, English saddles are associated with higher risk. The studies I saw don't mention if that is due to jumping, or saddle design. An English jump saddle certainly provides less help than a western one does when things turn ugly.

Someone riding flats in a western saddle and cowboy hat has a much lower risk of head injury than someone jumping while wearing a helmet. That is a fact. But if you fall, helmets reduce the risk of injury by around 50%. So you need to decide what your risk of falling is, and if you want to wear a helmet to reduce the risk of head injury after a fall.

Where I live, the trails are very rocky. You couldn't pay me to ride these trails without a helmet. In an arena, I don't mind using a cowboy hat. Unless I'm riding my mare, who panics a lot. Then I ride a helmet. If I'm riding an English saddle, I wear a helmet 100% of the time. Australian or Western, maybe not. Overall risk.

I will say that when I ride without a helmet, I'm probably more safety conscious than I am when I wear one. I don't know why.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

If you are going to wear the hat riding and generally i am going to but this one. 
Down Under Oilskin Australian Hat - Horse.com
I saw this girl at the Vermont Trail Trotter hunter pace and loved the hat and looks great. And she was English riding. Looks like a good riding and general wear english/ western hat.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If you had asked me this question a year ago, I would have said no helmet. I never rode a helmet when riding when I was younger and all I did was trail riding.

Then I worked at the Girl Scout horse camp last fall. Everyone, scouts and wranglers alike, was required to wear a helmet when riding, whether it was on the trail or in the arena. These were dead-broke polo ponies/trail horses that we were riding. Anyway, I got so used to riding with a helmet on that now I feel weird without one.

Fast forward to a few months ago. I got thrown from another boarder's horse. It was the first time in a year I wasn't wearing a helmet. I ended up smacking the back of my head HARD on the hard-packed ground of the round pen. I didn't get a concussion, but it did "ring my bell" (as the PA at the ER said) and ever since it happened, I've gotten headaches more frequently than I ever have before. Now, I feel very vulnerable without a helmet, even on my VERY quiet, calm gelding.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

I keep my old riding hat on the shelf in my tack room. Around the base where it covers the point where the skull meets the spine, there is a line of pieces of grit embedded into the plastic rim where the helmet, protecting my head, hit the ground. Whenever I talk about the subject of protective head gear with someone, the chances are I'll go and get that helmet just to prove a point.

As BSMS has said, the English cut saddle does not give the purchase that the Western saddle gives and the modern way of riding English doesnt help. The Aussie saddles with the deep kneerolls are perhaps the best compromise.

But banging the head hard brings about other problems. The sub concious brain says:
"Oi, that's a stupid thing to do to a sensitive computor". 

Quite often when the rider has recovered physically from a fall - that's when the bruises have gone down- the brain is saying:
" DONT FALL OFF AGAIN!"
So tension in the rider creeps in and once that happens, the horse asks: 
"Why are you tensing up?"
There are numerous threads on the HF talking about tension following a fall.

I asked a stuntman friend how he coped with falling off horses for a livliehood.
He said the only way to do it 'safely' was to pad himself up and throw himself forwards off the saddle, as though he was diving off a board in a swimming pool. He'd prepare the spot for the fall by digging a hole and filling it with cardboard boxes. Then he'd direct the horse alongside the hole and simply 'fly off' in front of the cameras. He would aim to land belly first with hands out in front to protect the face and head. 
I decided not to try for myself.

If the rider gets thrown off by a shy or stumble, the chances are that the rider will hit the ground on his shoulder or upper back - and the full impetus of the fall won't have dissipated until the back of the head hits the ground. BANG!.

The price of hitting the head can be high. But perhaps the worst price is having a horse which you are suddenly frightened to ride.

Don't risk it - ever.

B G
PS We'll discuss spinal injuries at some other time.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

All forms of sport or recreation have an element of risk of injury. Just driving in one's car can result in head injury and no helmet worn. I am not saying not to wear a helmet.

Yes you can fall on the noggin and end up like a tomato plant. And maybe the helmet could have prevented the injury.
You could also fall badly and not hurt your head but end up riding in a wheel chair through a spinal injury, so when riding should we wear a stiff back brace, or a cast on the legs and arms to prevent a break. Silly, yes. But now a consideration.

My point and it is not to upset anyone, but if we are so afraid of injury why get out of bed in the morning. Just being alive has its hazards, buying the wife a chainsaw is a potential risk to any red blooded male brave enough to stand up to her who must be obeyed. but I jest. :shock:

I don't wear any safety equipment and a cowboy hat. I have at times been a little apprehensive if riding on a gravel road incase I fall, but its not my head I thought about, its the rest of the body hitting the stones.
My opinion for what it is worth, helmets with western style hats attached look a little strange..

If you feel O/K in a helmet then wear it. If O/K in a western hat wear it.
There will be a place for a hard hat when riding, perhaps when working a horse that is unknown etc. 

And finally after all of this prattling I have not helped at all have I. Enjoy your dilemma and I appologise if I have stood on any toes.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Look at the trail model helmets, I prefer the IRH brand my trail model doenst use a harness, it is just comes in the right size, or you add a sweatband. I fought with three troxels, The first one broke on day one, the second one the harness stabbed me in the head and there was no way to adjust it to fit right. The third one had a velcroed on visor that never stayed on and I constantly had to mess with the harness. I'll never mess with Troxel again.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you all for your input, I've read everyone's comments, and you all make super good points.


> If you are going to wear the hat riding and generally I am going to but this one.
> Down Under Oilskin Australian Hat - Horse.com
> I saw this girl at the Vermont Trail Trotter hunter pace and loved the hat and looks great. And she was English riding. Looks like a good riding and general wear english/ western hat.


VT Trotters, is this hat quite stiff, like Barry mentioned might be a decent compromise? It does like such a lovely hat, but it's just another hat if it doesn't protect your head anymore than a normal one. 

I don't know if this changes much, those of you who are really up for safety will probably say it changes nothing but: I haven't fallen off for 3 years, I have never fallen off from a spooking horse (although I've ridden many spooky, spooky horses) and I'm pretty good at jumping off when my mare very rarely spooks, before things get out of hand. Also, she's not the kind to rear at things, just one of those that plant, look at it, and if it's "safe" carry on, and if it's just too menacing she will turn around haha (mares!) - which I know I shouldn't let her do but meh, that's my riding error, and there are worse sins. I think I may try riding in the arena with a stiff cowboy hat OR maybe try this How to Make a Cowboy Hat Helmet | eHow.com Has anyone tried? Does it end up looking awful, or pretty good. I'm one of those awkward people that wants a good meet up in the middle, and would like that compromise to look darn good too.

By the way, Stan, this made me chuckle


> buying the wife a chainsaw is a potential risk to any red blooded male brave enough to stand up to her who must be obeyed


Thank you all for your input
Holly


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

I always ride with a helmet, and if I hadn't been wearing one in April when I fell off I would be dead. Just like you, I hadn't fallen off in years and my mare never spooks. But she did. I felt myself falling so I bailed, she turned and kicked me in the head. At least I think that's what happened. I actually don't remember. 
This hat looks pretty nice. It says it's a hard hat but it looks like a normal western hat: Cowboy Hard Hat
This troxel one isn't too bad:Troxel Western Hat Helmet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sdellin (Jul 14, 2010)

Ah... the helmet controversy! I'm sure this has been fun, didn't read the whole thread, but here's my opinion for what it's worth.

Wear a freaggin' helmet! 

I recently lost a friend who was kicked in the head by her very, very gentle and tame horse. No one knows what happened, but she was found on the ground in the paddock.

Here's how I think about it: I love my horse, but I love my life more. ANY horse can spook or slip or trip and toss it's rider. It doesn't matter how much you trust your horse (I envy you, my horse still green) an accident can happen, especially if you're out trail riding. I mean, a lose dog or deer could burst from cover and your horse could even rear. My horse doesn't rear, but she spooked once and her front feet came off the ground a few inches. I instinctively leaned forward (of course, dummy me) and got a split lip.

Have fun and enjoy your ride.... and be safe.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Again, a big thank you to everybody for your responses, I can't stress enough how much I appreciate your help and advice.
PaintLover, the cowboy hard hat looks really good, I think I might get one of those, they look the most like a cowboy hat, and are safe at the same time (it says it meets regulations and stuff) so I think one of those may be good!


----------



## sdellin (Jul 14, 2010)

HollyLolly said:


> Again, a big thank you to everybody for your responses, I can't stress enough how much I appreciate your help and advice.
> PaintLover, the cowboy hard hat looks really good, I think I might get one of those, they look the most like a cowboy hat, and are safe at the same time (it says it meets regulations and stuff) so I think one of those may be good!


 
I was going to get one of those cowboy hats that has a helmet built in. However, they look really huge on because of the thickness of the helmet. Haha. I looked at the eHow link on how to make your own. I may try that for myself. I have a low profile tipperary helmet, so it might work. Let us know if you decide to get the cowboy hat helmet and maybe post a pic.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

I thought the cowboy hat helmet was discontinued a while ago?


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Don't worry about fitting in, a lot of western riders are pretty loose as far as any sort of dress code :lol: My group has helmets and no helmet goers, and only one person who *sometimes* on occasions sports a cowboy hat. It's more common to see a baseball cap or a warm winter hat if its cold outside. If you want to wear a helmet, by all means go for it, being safe shouldn't ever be looked down on, or don't. It's your choice.

But like I said, a lot of western riders don't give two bats what's on your head unless its something totally outlandish and cause to poke fun at :lol: We're just out for the trails and to have fun.


----------

